# Stem Length on 52cm CAAD8



## DavidsonDuke (Sep 12, 2006)

Does anyone know the standard stem length is on a CAAD8 52cm? I rented a CAAD8 in NC that fit perfectly. I picked up a used R5000 with a 115cm stem and it feels a bit stretched out. I'll try to check on the stem length on the rental bike, but thought I'd ask here to see if anyone knew off the top of their head.

Thanks.


----------



## 1stmh (Apr 7, 2007)

I had the same problem on my Optima 1, and switched it out for a shorter stem (80cm). Feels much better.


----------

